# Informations about motorhoming in Italy



## Nefeli (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi!
My name is Nefeli and I want to make a tour in Italy (Rome,Toscane,Venice ) by motorhome but I m completely lost!Is it necessary to sleep in campsides?Is Italy safe for motorhoming?I m also interested in any book (in greek impossible!-in English I hope) giving informations about where to go,where to stop and stay and other practical tips (roads etc).Please help me!!!


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Nefeli and welcome to the site.
You can stay in Sostas (overnight parking places, some charge but some don't), or you could buy Fattore Amici and use the booklet to find small farms and producers which let you stay a night. They don't charge but do sell local produce and items.
Or you could stay in campsites, which is what we tend to do. They are generally good but quite pricey. There are many guides, we use the Alan Rogers Italy Campsite guide. If you subscribe to this forum you can have access to the database with lots of places on it.
In Venice we normally stay at the Serenissima site in Via Padana, Oriago. There is a regular bus from outside the site straight into Venice in about 20 minutes.
We love Italy.
We also like the Balkan countries that our insurance enables us to visit, which unfortunately doesn't include Macedonia. Is it possible to buy good local insurance at your border?
hope your trip goes well,
Lala


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Nefeli; it's good to have a member from Greece. We were there this time last year and were made very welcome by everyone we met. A wonderful country.

There is a very good book called Guida Camper: Aree di Sosta which is available in UK from Vicarious Books:

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Guida-Camper-Road-Map-and-Aires.html?page=1

or from Belletti SNC (publishers)

www.bellettieditore.com
[email protected]

The book is in Italian but is so easy to use in any language and has excellent maps.

We found some of the listed sostas did not feel very safe to us- in the back streets of a town for example. There are a number of Italian motorhome organisations who have set up their own guarded sostas where you are welcome to stay and very good they are too.

We used one in Ancona which might be useful to you:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5260

and in Mutina:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4411

and on the road between Ancona and Rimini:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5258

There are also a number of privately run sosta too - at Lucca, Orvieto and Pompeii for example.

Italy is a motorhome friendly country and there are lots of Italian motorhomes around.

If you are taking bicycles on the back of your motorhome you must have a red and white striped reflective board on the back of the van- and carry a reflective jacket for everyone in the van to wear if you have to get out of the van.

Enjoy your trip..

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Welcome to Italy*

 Ciao Nefeli, and welcome.
Motorhoming in Italy is easy and fun.
A couple of websites that may help you
www.camperonline.it
www.turismoitinerante.it

both will have lots of info on places to stop.
For camspites, if you prefer them
www.camping.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Nefeli (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you very much all of you for your help!I have a lot of work to do!
So, Lalala, I don't undertand very well the insurance you are talking about.Writing "Macedonia" I mean the region of Greece in the north,not FYROM.I have no idea if you need specific insurance to make a tour in Greece!I m sorry.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Nefeli,
I just looked at your location in the side bar and as it said Macedonia I assumed it was the Republic. Sorry!
No we certainly don't need different insurance to travel to Greece, our normal policy does - luckily as we hope to be going there later in the year. 
Everyone says it is lovely,
Hope your holiday plans work out,
Lala


----------

